
Looking for a Date? A Site Says Check the Data - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/13/technology/internet/13cupid.html
======
chris123
Some interesting info and numbers in there. For example, the most recent blog
post [http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2010/01/20/the-4-big-
myths...](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2010/01/20/the-4-big-myths-of-
profile-pictures/) has received 750,000 visitors in the three weeks since it's
been published. Those visitors resulted in 10,000 new members. That's about
34,000 visitors and 450 conversions per day and the overall conversion rate
was 1.33%.

If OkCupid had to buy that much traffic and conversions through a CPC program
they'd pay tens of thousands of dollars (or more). At $0.10 per click they
would pay $75,000 for 750,000 visitors, at a more realistic $0.20+, they'd pay
$150,000+. At a 1% conversion rate that would be $10-$20 per new member, or
$100,000 to $200,000 total for 10,000 new members. Sensitivity test the
variables up or down, but this shows the blog value-creation potential. Nice
work, guys!

